# 10 day cut pt.3



## iMan323 (Mar 8, 2004)

I've been a piece of shit last week.  I want to start over.  I hate my schedule something is always missing, either the food, the time to go to gym, or money.  Oh well..

Moderate cut...start tomorrow.

Goal: workout every other day.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 9, 2004)

*day 1*

2100  168carbs 150protein


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 10, 2004)

*day 2*

2600 170carbs 180protein

WORKOUT: Back...


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 11, 2004)

2510calories 143carbs 230protein..

I loaded with creatine today for the first time ever.  It seems like a very worthy supplement.  My workout volume was up by almost a 3rd.  Strength was up 10lb on one set of incline dumbell presses.  I'm impressed...

WORKOUT: Chest+abs


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 13, 2004)

*day 4*

I'm decided to try carb cycling ...day 4 was a high carb day...just to keep things simple.

REST.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 13, 2004)

*day 5*

*zero carb day* 

meal 1 - 10:00 AM
2 small tomatoes
4 egg whites
1 lean turkey burger
1 Total EFA Cap

supps: Ephedrine/Caffeine, Acetyl-L-Carnitine, B Complex, multi.

meal 2- 1:00 PM
cut up small cucumber and 1 cup fresh spinach with vinegar and salt
ON Whey 2 Scoops

supps: Ephedrine/Caffeine

Meal 3- 4:00 PM
1/4 cup low-fat cottage cheese 
1 small tomato
lean turkey burger
ON Whey 1 Scoop
1 Total EFA Cap

Meal 4- 6:00 PM
1 small cucumber 
5 oz. pork sirloin, trimmed, grilled on the Foreman

Pre workout: Creatine Monohydrate 5mg

Meal 5: 8-15PM
ISO-Pure Protein drink 

Totals: 1490 calories; 30 grams of carbs, 43 fats/18.2 saturated fats, 221 grams of protein


WORKOUT: ARMS


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 14, 2004)

*day 6*

*high carb day* 


Meal 1      9:00AM
1 medium apple
1 cup oatmeal in milk
2 scoops ON whey

2 EFA Caps, Multi, Vitamin B

Meal 2     11:30AM
10 grapes
1 small tomato+cucumber+spinach=chopped up with vinegar+spices
2.5 oz pork loin grilled 
1 slice of swiss cheese (I ran out of food at this point, had to go shopping)

Meal 3     2:00 PM
1 medium apple
3 scoops ON whey+creatine 
bowl of cereal with milk

2 EFA caps

Meal 4    6:00 PM
2 servings Ravioli with beef (mm...yum?)

2 EFA Caps.

Meal 5    9:00PM
1 can tuna
1 can spinach in water


totals: 2800calories, 270 grams of carbs, 69 grams of fat, 220 grams of protein


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 15, 2004)

*day 7*

Meal 1  5:00 AM
1 apple
1 serving couscous
lean turkey burger
2 EFA Caps

Supps: multi, Vitamin B complex, ALCAR


Meal 2  8:30 AM
2 scoops ON Whey


Meal 3  1:00 PM
1 apple
2 TBSPN PB (this came outta nowhere..)
2 cups oats (in water)
2 pieces of turkey breast grilled on da Foreman

Meal 4  6:00 PM
1 small tomato
1 small cucumber
1 can of tuna
2 EFA Caps

 Meal 5  9:00PM
lean turkey burger
1 slice swiss cheese
1/2 serving of couscous
few grapes

PRE WORKOUT: 5mg Creatine

WORKOUT: LEGS

Meal 6: 12:00 AM
2 scoops ON Whey
2 EFA Caps

TOTALS: 2500calories, 195g of carbs, 64 grams of fat (plus EFAs), 250 grams of protein


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 16, 2004)

*day 8*

zero carb day..

meal 1 
1 can spinach
1 can tuna
2 EFA Caps

supps: ALCAR, Multi, Vitamin b complex

Meal 2
1 lean turkey burger
1 cucumber
1 slice swiss cheese

Meal 3
2 scoops ON whey
1 cucumber
1 small tomato
1 Tbs PB

Meal 4
turkey breast 
2 EFA caps

Meal 5
low fat cottage cheese
2 eggs, 3 egg whites
1 can tuna
cucumber

5mg creatine

Meal 6 
ON Whey 
2 EFA caps

Totals: 1920 calories,  45 grams of carbs, 300grams of protein


I do not like zero carb days at all..very hungry..


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

It's only 1 damn day.  You'll survive


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 17, 2004)

*day 9*

Ate until I couldn't fit anything anymore hahah     For the last two days I was feeling kinda crappy, I don't think carb cycling is right for me.  I think I'll stick to a slower but less torturous moderate-low carb diet and refeeds.   CC is too hardcore for me right now. I might resort to it later though.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 18, 2004)

*day 10*

I'm coming down with a cold or something 

Im so tired
totals: 2500calories, 225 carbs, 80 fats, 195 protein

The gym sold all memberships to some other "cool" gym and now those fckers are raising dues.  

I fawking hate it..  


WORKOUT: Shoulders


----------

